# USB in car problems with albums



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi guys, this is driving me nuts! My current Focus is my first car that has a USB port for music. I have about 20 album on a USB stick. However while half are fine the rest have lumped themselves together in 2 folders, "album" and "unknown album" I can't work out why this is. Any ideas?


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Take a look at the files on your PC. Go to Properties and Details and check the Album name etc in the Media section.

I would imagine your car is not so much reading the folders you have placed them in but rather the underlying data of each file.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Agreed, it seems as though the metadata is being read instead of a folder structure. I prefer to use folders myself so set everything up accordingly.

No idea on how Fords work, but there maybe a different way of viewing the content. Otherwise you could try something like Mp3tag which can edit metadata, including Artist/Title/Album/Year/Album cover etc.


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

I've had some problems with the wife's Citroen as well. Sometimes I add a new album and it just doesn't show at all.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've been through god knows what with my GT 86 and attempting to make it play Artist>Album>Track. 
It seemed happy to just lump everything in to one folder and play it in track alphabetical order. Not acceptable my little Japanese friend.

Ended up using a small free program called MP3tag.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Going to give mp3tag a go this weekend, cheers guys


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

jenks said:


> Going to give mp3tag a go this weekend, cheers guys


If you don't get on with mp3tag, I use TagNRename for mine (free trial available) and this works well for me. I also converted all my MP's (4000 of them) to M4A's which managed to save me around 8gb of hard drive space. This is isn't a problem on the PC but they were too big to upload to the cars media drive.

Everything works a treat now including folder sorting etc. :thumb:


----------

